# Pre mix jug recommendation?



## tlfal (Apr 24, 2018)

Hello all. Looking for a recommendation of a premixing jug. I was spraying yesterday and did a premix in a 3 gallon bucket but ended up spilling some of the mix on to the backpack sprayer. Started researching and came across few on amazon. 
Those that use premix jugs what do you recommend? 1 gallon ones or 2.5 gallon ones?

This one looks decent and I can mix it and then just use the spigot to transfer it to the

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001FD6YWE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

or this one https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008VET4Q8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

another option is to get 1 gallon one and do batches
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XVZ3X49/ref=ox_sc_act_title_6?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

It takes me anywhere between 3-4 gallons to spray my property

Thank you


----------



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

I use a Tropicana orange juice jug I was gonna throw out when mixing smaller amounts for the backpack.

When I mix larger amounts, I use a paint mixer attached to my drill and 5 gallon bucket. If I don't pre-mix in the bucket, I'll mix it up directly in my sprayer. There was another thread that linked the mixer I use, nothing fancy.


----------



## tlfal (Apr 24, 2018)

Mewwwda said:


> I use a Tropicana orange juice jug I was gonna throw out when mixing smaller amounts for the backpack.
> 
> When I mix larger amounts, I use a paint mixer attached to my drill and 5 gallon bucket. If I don't pre-mix in the bucket, I'll mix it up directly in my sprayer. There was another thread that linked the mixer I use, nothing fancy.


I used paint mixer and 5 gallon bucket but i end up getting liquid all over my fogger when transferring it to the tank lol


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

tlfal said:


> Mewwwda said:
> 
> 
> > I use a Tropicana orange juice jug I was gonna throw out when mixing smaller amounts for the backpack.
> ...


This funnel is great for transferring product from a mixing bucket to a sprayer.

I also keep some empty 1-gallon orange juice jugs around for pre-mixing.


----------

